# Camping on the Au Sable?



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Looking to put together an over night float trip on the Au Sable from Mio to 4001. Is camping permitted in that stretch? If so, is it in designated areas only? I plan on contacting the DNR but thought someone might have some details. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks-


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

I know a family and the guys go every year and camp and fish that stretch, I will ask them tomorrow and get back with a post.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

USFS has jurisdiction over that tract. There are a few primitive campgrounds along the river--get a map from the USFS office east of Mio. Technically, you're only supposed to camp at those, but as a ranger told me last year, if you need to get off the river at dark, you can camp anywhere.


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

Is there any special restrictions or anything to be aware of also? I thought i remembered hearing of no live bait or fly only zones, stuff like that? Just curious because i plan on fishing/camping along there this summer to.


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

I haven't been able to find much online. Ended up calling the MDNR for that region and they are sending me a map that shows the areas to camp along the river.


----------

